# porque/por qué



## bad_girl

Hola. ¿Cuál es correcto? 

"¿Has cerrado la ventana *porque/por qué* tienes frío?"

Yo diría que la primera pero no estoy segura.
 Gracias


----------



## Conchita57

Tienes razón.
_
- ¿Por qué has cerrado la ventana?
- Porque tengo frío._


----------



## bad_girl

Muchísimas gracias. Era mi profesora que me porfiaba que era la segunda.

Gracias


----------



## hapax

En el colegio me enseñaron una regla para estas cosas,

Por que: cuando puedas decir "por EL/LA que" V.g. Salió por la misma puerta por (la) que entró.

Espero que te ayude.


----------



## María Madrid

Efectivamente Hapax es un buen truco. Lo extraño es que Bad Girl lo ha escrito con acento (por qué, no porque)... Saludos,


----------



## Naticruz

*¡Hola!*


Atenta la explicación de Conchita, que entiendo perfectamente, me gustaría saber si la frase transformada como sigue también estará correcta:

“¿Has cerrado la ventana, por qué? ¿Porque tienes frío?

Mejores saludos de Naticruz
Alcanza Quien no Cansa


----------



## Conchita57

Naticruz said:


> *¡Hola!*
> 
> 
> Atenta la explicación de Conchita, que entiendo perfectamente, me gustaría saber si la frase transformada como sigue también estará correcta:
> 
> “¿Has cerrado la ventana, por qué? ¿Porque tienes frío?
> 
> Mejores saludos de Naticruz
> Alcanza Quien no Cansa



Sí, es correcto.  Si escribiéramos: "¿Por qué tienes frío?" estaríamos preguntando por qué razón tiene frío.


----------



## Naticruz

Muchas gracias Conchita

Mejores Saludos de Naticruz


----------



## Jellby

Naticruz said:


> Atenta la explicación de Conchita, que entiendo perfectamente, me gustaría saber si la frase transformada como sigue también estará correcta:
> 
> “¿Has cerrado la ventana, por qué? ¿Porque tienes frío?



Siendo tiquismiquis con la puntuación, yo lo pondría:

"¿Has cerrado la ventana? ¿Por qué, porque tienes frío?"

También podría ser:

"Has cerrado la ventana. ¿Por qué, tienes frío?"

O una combinación de ambas.


----------



## Namarne

hapax said:


> En el colegio me enseñaron una regla para estas cosas,
> 
> Por que: cuando puedas decir "por EL/LA que" V.g. Salió por la misma puerta por (la) que entró.


De acuerdo con esto, la frase muy bien podría ser: 
_¿Has cerrado la ventana por que tienes frío?_ 
(Es decir: _¿Has cerrado la ventana que es causa de tu frío?_) 

Naturalmente yo también había entendido como correcta: 
_¿Has cerrado la ventana porque tienes frío? _
(Es decir: _¿El motivo de haber cerrado la ventana es el de tener frío?_)


----------



## mika_nanoe

Hola: 
Verán, corrigiendo una traducción del inglés me he topado con la siguiente situación en español que implica el paso de lo verbal a lo escrito:

Estás conversando con un amigo de tu ex-jefe y pretendes platicarle la razón por la cual te cambiaste de trabajo, y a mitad de la respuesta, te das cuenta de que NO puedes contarle porque precisamente hablas con EL amigo de tu ex-jefe, algo así:

Tú: En realidad me gustaba el trabajo, pero me fui de esa oficina porque...
Amigo de tu ex-jefe: ¿*Porque*?
Tú: Eh... porque... porque quería cambiar de ambiente.

Ese porque, que marqué en rojo y que usa el amigo de tu ex-jefe para forzar tu respuesta y no realmente por preguntar ¿se escribe efectivamente así? De no ser así, ¿cómo sería?

Eso sería, saludos


----------



## Katuka

mika_nanoe said:


> Hola:
> Verán, corrigiendo una traducción del inglés me he topado con la siguiente situación en español que implica el paso de lo verbal a lo escrito:
> 
> Estás conversando con un amigo de tu ex-jefe y pretendes platicarle la razón por la cual te cambiaste de trabajo, y a mitad de la respuesta, te das cuenta de que NO puedes contarle porque precisamente hablas con EL amigo de tu ex-jefe, algo así:
> 
> Tú: En realidad me gustaba el trabajo, pero me fui de esa oficina porque...
> Amigo de tu ex-jefe: ¿*Porque*?
> Tú: Eh... porque... porque quería cambiar de ambiente.
> 
> Ese porque, que marqué en rojo y que usa el amigo de tu ex-jefe para forzar tu respuesta y no realmente por preguntar ¿se escribe efectivamente así? De no ser así, ¿cómo sería?
> 
> Eso sería, saludos


 

Está correcto, excepto porque el "porque" en pregunta lleva acento.


----------



## Clavelito

Creo que si el "porque" en rojo es para forzar que el interlocutor termine la frase y no para preguntar, entonces no debe ponerse entre signos de interrogación. Es más: yo le pondría unos puntos suspensivos: "Porque ..."  
Si se conservan los signos de interrogación, entonces debe escribirse "¿Por qué?"


----------



## mika_nanoe

mi problema con esa frase, es que además, en ese tipo de situaciones suelen pronunciar ese "porque/por qué" en tono de pregunta, aunque no estén preguntando


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En este caso creo que no lleva tilde, por la razón que Clavelito da. 

¿Porque...?


----------



## lamartus

ToñoTorreón said:


> En este caso creo que no lleva tilde, por la razón que Clavelito da.
> 
> ¿Porque...?



Hola:
Yo también coincido con esta opción.


----------



## mika_nanoe

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas, optaré por dejarlo sin tilde y puntos suspensivos como me sugirió la mayoría.


----------



## reech

Tú: En realidad me gustaba el trabajo, pero me fui de esa oficina porque...
Amigo de tu ex-jefe: ¿*Por qué*?
Tú: Eh... porque... porque quería cambiar de ambiente.

El amigo de tu ex-jefe está haciendo una pregunta en pregunta debe ir separado y acentuado. En la respuesta se escribe "porque" junto y sin acentuar. O ponerlo "porque..." como lo pusiste al final.

Y bueno lo más importante es que estás traduciendo muy probablemente "because" el "because" no se puede nunca traducir como "por qué". El "because" es la respuesta y debe ser siempre "porque".

Saludos!


----------



## mika_nanoe

Efectivamente como dices reech, en la versión inglesa usan _because_, dicho sea de paso, suelo cuestionar bastante "las traducciones de las traducciones" como era el caso al que me enfrentaba, por ello no me fié. 

El problema, más que nada me surgió cuando comencé a cuestionarme cómo llevar al escrito una situación como tal, por ejemplo, cuando pasas a letras el audio de una entrevista.


----------



## Pola_de_Kennedy

Hola foreros, ¡uh que es tarde!
Espero que todos estén muy bien^^ y los que no pueden dormir como yo, ojala duerman pronto =)
Me preguntaba si podrían ayudarme a saber si en esta oración, el _porqué_ esta bien empleado...consulté el diccionario panhispánico de dudas..pero todavía tengo mis dudas 
_Sólo se encogió de hombros cuando ese hombre le preguntó porqué estaba  semidesnudo_

muchas gracias ^^


----------



## Calambur

_Sólo se encogió de hombros cuando ese hombre le preguntó *por qué* estaba semidesnudo._


> *Por qué [*o* ¿por qué?]. *Expresión interrogativa que se emplea en preguntas directas o indirectas y en explicaciones indirectas: ‘¿Por qué no viniste? Me gustaría saber por qué lo dijo. Me explicó por qué estaba aquí’.


----------



## kunvla

Pola_de_Kennedy said:


> Hola foreros, ¡uh que es tarde!
> Espero que todos estén muy bien^^ y los que no pueden dormir como yo, ojala duerman pronto =)
> Me preguntaba si podrían ayudarme a saber si en esta oración, el _porqué_ esta bien empleado...consulté el diccionario prepanhispánico de dudas..pero todavía tengo mis dudas
> _Sólo se encogió de hombros cuando ese hombre le preguntó porqué estaba  semidesnudo_
> 
> muchas gracias ^^




*Diccionario panhispánico de dudas*


http://www.rae.es/rae.html

___________
Saludos


----------



## Pola_de_Kennedy

daaaaaaaaaaa eso me pasa por leer tan rápido ajajajajjajajaa,...lo voy a corregirXD

gracias^^
pero, uhy u.u es que pense que  estaba bien porque en un post decía que:

*Porqué es un nombre sinónimo de razón, motivo, causa.*
u.u

¿Alguna otra opinión?
gracias de nuevo=)


----------



## Magnalp

> *conque.*
> *b) * La preposición _con_ seguida de la conjunción _que_ que encabeza las oraciones sustantivas subordinadas: _«Con que nos pongamos de acuerdo en una sola cuestión es suficiente, compañeros»_ (Santander _Corrido_ [Méx. 1982]). En estos casos la secuencia es sustituible por la preposición _con_ seguida del verbo en infinitivo: _Con ponernos de acuerdo en..._





> *porque.*
> *a) * Se usa mayoritariamente como conjunción  causal, para introducir la oración subordinada que expresa la causa de  la acción designada por el verbo de la principal: _«Me tenéis envidia porque fui la única que se casó»_ (MtzMediero _Vacaciones_ [Esp. 1991]). Con este valor no se considera correcta *hoy* *[¿?]* su escritura en dos palabras: _«Prefiere adoptar el papel de villano por que es más efectivo»_ (_Tiempo_ [Col.] 15.4.97).


¿No hay inconsistencia en esto?

En la siguiente frase, ¿que no se desempeñaría la misma función? (_por, con_ = conjunciones que anteceden a la subordinada; _que_ = encabeza la subordinada).

_Siempre debemos recordar que, con que eso siga así, nada cambiará._
(_que eso siga así = _[algo]
_con _[algo])._
_
_Siempre debemos recordar que, por que eso es así, nada cambiará_.
(_que eso sea así = _[algo]
_por _[algo]).

¿Qué diferencia se me escapa? ¿Por qué uno se escribiría pegado y el otro no?
_________________
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## chamyto

¿ Por qué lo separas ? , ¿ no es _conque_ y _porque_ en tus ejemplos ?


----------



## Psycholinguistics

Yo creo que "con que" se escribe separado cuando puede sustituirse por _con_ + verbo en infinitivo (como dice el texto que citas) o por _con tal de que_, como en "Con ponernos de acuerdo es suficiente" o "Con tal de que nos pongamos de acuerdo, será suficiente". Entonces sería "Con que nos pongamos de acuerdo...".
Pero ha de escribirse necesariamente junto ("conque") cuando es una conjunción ilativa, que introduce siempre una frase exclamativa, como en "¡Conque ésas tenemos!" o "¡Conque te ha tocado la lotería!"
Respecto a "porque", conjunción causal, siempre va junto.


----------



## Magnalp

_con que eso siga así = con seguir eso así.

__por que (porque) eso es así_ = _por ser eso así._


----------



## Magnalp

chamyto said:


> ¿ Por qué lo separas ? , ¿ no es _conque_ y _porque_ en tus ejemplos ?



En la primera oración se escribe separado (_con que_), tal como en el ejemplo que cita la nota del DPD. Y en esto justamente reside mi duda, _"porque" _efectivamente iría pegado acorde a la norma, mas ambas preposiciones tienen el mismo papel (preceden a una subordinada), y solo "porque" va pegado. 

¿Qué opina usted?


----------



## Psycholinguistics

Perdón que me repita: como te decía en mi post anterior (#3), _conque_, escrito junto, no es la preposición _con_ precediendo a una subordinada, sino que es una conjunción ilativa, e introduce siempre una frase exclamativa, como los ejemplos que puse antes.
Por ejemplo, "¡Conque te ha tocado la lotería!" equivale a "¡De modo que te ha tocado la lotería!" o "¡Así que te ha tocado la lotería!".


----------



## Magnalp

Tiene razón, y, cuando sí es usada para preceder a una subordinada, se escribe separada, ¿verdad? Y, cuando lo mismo sucede con _por + que_, se escriben juntos, ¿cierto? Esa es la norma, sí... Usted, como yo, ¿no encuentra en esto aquella inconsistencia que mencione al principio?


----------



## Bloodsun

Magnalp said:


> Tiene razón, y, cuando sí es usada para preceder a una subordinada, se escribe separada, ¿verdad? Y, cuando lo mismo sucede con _por + que_, se escriben juntos, ¿cierto? Esa es la norma, sí... Usted, como yo, ¿no encuentra en esto aquella inconsistencia que mencione al principio?



Estás hablando de dos cosas distintas que significan y se usan para cosas distintas, por ende no tiene sentido hablar de inconsistencias. 

Una cosa es "con que" (que en el ejemplo va separado por las razones que mencionó Psycholinguistics), y otra cosa es "porque" (que en el ejemplo dado va junto, por ser una conjunción causal, como dijo Psycholinguistics).

No tiene nada que ver una cosa con la otra.


Saludos.


----------



## Magnalp

Son dos preposiciones que anteceden a una subordinada (_porque_ proviene de _por_ y _que_), ¿por qué habrían de ser totalmente distintas?


----------



## torrebruno

Queridos amigos:
Leído en un diario:
“Xavi se indigna por que la UEFA permitiese que se disputara el partido”.
Nunca había visto antes una construcción como esa. La considero original, me gusta  y la expongo a debate: ¿es una errata?, ¿es incorrecto?, ¿ese pretérito en subjuntivo valida ese _por que_? ¿El indicativo fuerza el _porque_?


----------



## ErOtto

Considero que es un error... no una errata. 



> *porque*
> *a) *Se usa mayoritariamente como conjunción causal, para introducir la oración subordinada que expresa la causa de la acción designada por el verbo de la principal: _.._. Con este valor no se considera correcta hoy su escritura en dos palabras: ...


 
Saludos
Er


----------



## Calambur

torrebruno said:


> “Xavi se indigna por que la UEFA permitiese que se disputara el partido”.


Yo no usaría así los tiempos verbales, pero *por que* me parece correcto:
"Xavi se indigna por _algo_ (que la UEFA permitiese que se disputara el partido)."


----------



## Magnalp

Pienso igual que usted, Calambur. 

De la misma nota de la cual ErOtto extrajo su cita:


> *b) * La combinación de la preposición _por_ exigida por un verbo, un sustantivo o un adjetivo, seguida de la conjunción subordinante _que:_ _«No había que preocuparse por que me volviera la destemplanza» _(Mendicutti _Palomo_ [Esp. 1991]); _«Expresó su interés por que el decreto se lleve a cabo»_ (_Abc_ [Esp.] 15.11.97); _«Llegan incluso ansiosos por que nos lo creamos»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 9.10.97).



_Preocuparse por_, _interés por_, _ansioso por_ y, la que importa en este hilo,_ indignarse por_.


----------



## torrebruno

Ajajá, ya me parecía a mí.
Infrecuente, pero chula.
Gracias a ambos.


----------



## robertopolaco

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​Hola:
¿Cuál frase es correcta?
1. ¿Porque no te ha llamado aún te preocupas? Es pronto todavía.
2. ¿Por qué no te ha llamado aún te preocupas? Es pronto todavía.
Un saludo


----------



## kreiner

La primera, ya que no pregunta por qué no le han llamado, sino que "porque no te ha llamado" expresa la causa.


----------



## Pinairun

robertopolaco said:


> Hola:
> ¿Cuál frase es correcta?
> 1. ¿Porque no te ha llamado aún te preocupas? Es pronto todavía.
> 2. ¿Por qué no te ha llamado aún te preocupas? Es pronto todavía.
> Un saludo


 
Podría ser válida también la número 2 si en lugar de "te preocup*as*" dijera "te preocup*a*".


----------



## vante04

... En la escuela nos enseñaron que el "por que" separado se utiliza únicamente para interrogación.
 Y el "porque" todo junto para respuesta. 
Quedo en la duda si me enseñaron bien.


----------



## kreiner

vante04 said:


> ... En la escuela nos enseñaron que el "por qué" separado se utiliza únicamente para interrogación.
> Y el "porque" todo junto para respuesta.
> Quedo en la duda si me enseñaron bien.


 
Perfectamente. Pero fíjate que en la primera frase el _porque_ no constituye la pregunta. Prueba a invertir el orden: ¿Te preocupas porque no te han llamado?


----------



## renatapatry

¿En el primer caso, "porque" puede ser sustituido por "como" ?


----------



## kreiner

Yo no lo haría, ya que uno se preocupa por algo. Te preocupas porque no te han llamado. La frase: "como no te han llamado te preocupas" la podría aceptar como afirmación, pero me cuesta más hacerlo como interrogación.


----------



## renatapatry

kreiner said:


> Yo no lo haría, ya que uno se preocupa por algo. Te preocupas porque no te han llamado. La frase: "como no te han llamado te preocupas" la podría aceptar como afirmación, pero me cuesta más hacerlo como interrogación.



Aaa, vale, ya entiendo. Yo vi usado "como" al principio de una frase sólo en la forma afirmativa de ésta, por eso quería saber si también se puede usar en frases interrogativas. 
Gracias.


----------



## Namarne

renatapatry said:


> ¿En el primer caso, "porque" puede ser sustituido por "como" ?


Yo pienso que también es válido este planteamiento, puesto que aquí "como" tendría valor causal: 


> *como**.*
> * 11.     * conj. U. como conjunción causal. _Como recibí tarde el aviso, no pude llegar a tiempo._
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Saludos.


----------



## renatapatry

Namarne said:


> Yo pienso que también es válido este planteamiento, puesto que aquí "como" tendría valor causal
> Saludos.



¡Muchas gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## francisgranada

Naticruz said:


> ... ¿Has cerrado la ventana, por qué? ¿Porque tienes frío? ...


 
En la práctica, la pronunciación ¿corresponde _consecuentemente_ a la ortografía? Es decir, ¿la segunda frase se pronuncia siempre "_pórque"_ (con el acento tónico en la primera sílaba)?


----------



## kreiner

Sí: ¿p*o*rque tienes frío? suena distinto a ¿por qué tienes frío?


----------



## vante04

Gracias por el comentario, he podido visualizar en la segunda pregunta de ejemplo que la ubicacion del porque no es al inicio de la oración.


----------



## buenaparte

> No entiendo por qué usan "vela"


En esta frase ¿se usa _'por qué'_ o _'porqué'_?

Gracias,


----------



## buenaparte

> No entiendo por qué usan "vela"


 


buenaparte said:


> En esta frase ¿se usa _'por qué'_ o _'porqué'_?
> 
> Gracias,


----------



## hapax

A ver si esta regla te ayuda

No entiendo por qué (razón) usan "vela"

Un saludo


----------



## Peterdg

En este contexto es "por qué".

"Porqué" también existe pero es un sustantivo que equivale más o menos a "la razón" o "el motivo". _No entiendo el porqué de su decisión_.


----------



## Patricita

*porque*. *1.* Conjunción subordinante átona que tiene los siguientes valores: *a) *Se usa mayoritariamente como conjunción causal, para introducir la oración subordinada que expresa la causa de la acción designada por el verbo de la principal: _«Me tenéis envidia porque fui la única que se casó»_ (MtzMediero _Vacaciones_ [Esp. 1991]). Con este valor no se considera correcta hoy su escritura en dos palabras: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_«Prefiere adoptar el papel de villano por que es más efectivo»_ (_Tiempo_ [Col.] 15.4.97).
*b) *También se emplea como conjunción final, seguida de un verbo en subjuntivo, con sentido equivalente a _para que:_ _«Hará lo que pueda porque su estancia en Suecia sea feliz»_ (Sampedro _Congreso_ [Esp. 1952]). En este caso se admite también su escritura en dos palabras: _«Hará lo posible por que se cure»_ (Marías _Corazón_ [Esp. 1992]).
*2.* No debe confundirse la conjunción _porque_ con las secuencias siguientes, en que aparece escrito _por que_ en dos palabras:
*a) *La combinación del pronombre relativo _que_ precedido de la preposición _por_. Su identificación es fácil, ya que el relativo _que_ admite la anteposición del artículo correspondiente (_el, la, los, las_) o puede sustituirse por otros relativos como _el cual, la cual, los cuales, las cuales: «La verdadera razón por que_ [= por la que, por la cual] _quieres quedarte es Miguel» _(Allende _Casa_ [Chile 1982]).
*b) *La combinación de la preposición _por_ exigida por un verbo, un sustantivo o un adjetivo, seguida de la conjunción subordinante _que:_ _«No había que preocuparse por que me volviera la destemplanza» _(Mendicutti _Palomo_ [Esp. 1991]); _«Expresó su interés por que el decreto se lleve a cabo»_ (_Abc_ [Esp.] 15.11.97); _«Llegan incluso ansiosos por que nos lo creamos»_ (_País_ [Esp.] 9.10.97).
*3.* Tampoco debe confundirse _porque, _conjunción átona que se escribe sin tilde, con _porqué_ ni con _por qué_ (→ porqué).


No entiendo porque usan "vela"


----------



## Colchonero

¿Estás segura?


----------



## edw

A falta de más contexto, disiento amablemente con Patricia. Aquí es correcto "por *qué*", que es un adverbio interrogativo. 

No entiendo* por qué* usan "vela".


----------



## Colchonero

Sí, es lo que yo creo.


----------



## Ushuaia

Sin más contexto, en tu ejemplo corresponde "por qué": "no entiendo por qué (_causa/motivo/razón)_ usan vela".


----------



## Patricita

Hummm.... tienen razón, No entiendo* por qué* usan "vela".

Gracias.


----------



## Pixidio

Es por qué. Qué es un pronombre/adverbio (no sé, pero el caso es que pregunta) interrogativo y por es preposición. 
Porqué: sustantivo. _No conozco sus porqués_. 
Por qué: interrogación, directa o indirecta. _No entiendo, ¿por qué te vas?/ No entiendo por qué te vas. _
Por que, dos preposiciones juntas, se usa poco: _fueron varios los hecho por que fue juzgado. _
Porque, lo que esplicó Patricita.


----------



## wakame75

Hola!

Tengo una duda... En este texto:

"En menos de dos horas sabrás por qué el estilo de vida macrobiótico está en auge, y cómo puede beneficiarte."

¿El "por qué" está escrito correctamente? ¿O sería "porqué"?

Muchas gracias por la ayuda y un saludo!


----------



## macame

Está correcto.
Porqué es un sustantivo y siempre va precedido de un determinante.


----------



## zitrish

Tengo una pregunta sobre el porqué/por qué en el siguiente párrafo que encontré en una noticia en BBC Mundo:


"Pero admiten estar completamente perplejos sobre porqué la mamba produce este compuesto."


Hasta hoy pensaba que estaba en lo correcto sobre el uso del porqué, por qué, por que y porque; cuando me encontré con esta noticia y quedé confundido. Para mi debería ser _por qué _puesto que el porqué se usa generalmente como un sustantivo acompañado del respectivo artículo.


¿Qué dicen ustedes?

Una última pregunta: ¿al_ porqué_ siempre lo debe anteceder el artículo? Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Aviador

Es un error. Lo que corresponde en este caso es _por qué_ (locución adverbial).
También se podría expresar la misma idea con el sustantivo _porqué_, pero en este caso debería modificarse la redacción: _Pero admiten estar completamente perplejos sobre el porqué del compuesto que la mamba produce_.


----------



## oa2169

Aviador said:


> Es un error. Lo que corresponde en este caso es _por qué_ (locución adverbial).
> También se podría expresar la misma idea con el sustantivo _porqué_, pero en este caso debería modificarse la redacción: _Pero admiten estar completamente perplejos sobre el porqué del compuesto que la mamba produce_.


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:



zitrish said:


> Una última pregunta: ¿al_ porqué_ siempre lo debe anteceder el artículo? Muchas gracias de antemano.




Como a cualquier otro sustantivo: unas veces sí (la mayoría) y otras no, en singular y en plural.

Por otra parte, acabo de descubrir que el DRAE lo considera coloquial (?). No me lo parece.

Saludos.


----------



## juandiego

Lampiste said:


> Por otra parte, acabo de descubrir que el DRAE lo considera coloquial (?). No me lo parece.


Hola Lampiste.
Si te refieres a lo que se dice en la acepción 27 de _por_ en el DRAE, parece que a lo que se refiere es que preguntar _¿por?_ en vez de _¿por qué?_ es lo que es coloquial.


----------



## Lampiste

juandiego said:


> Hola Lampiste.
> Si te refieres a lo que se dice en la acepción 27 de _por_ en el DRAE, parece que a lo que se refiere es que preguntar _¿por?_ en vez de _¿por qué?_ es lo que es coloquial.



Es cierto, se emplea a menudo ese _¿por?_ (alargando la "o") en lugar de _¿por qué?, _que sería lo correcto

Pero yo me refería concretamente al sustantivo _porqué:_

DRAE:
*porqué.*
*1. *m. coloq. Causa, razón o motivo. 
*2. *m. coloq. p. us. Ganancia, sueldo, retribución.
.........

En cambio, el Diccionario de María Moliner no lo considera coloquial ni informal.

Saludos


----------



## Javier1704

Saludos,

Últimamente he tenido problemas usando "por qué" y "porqué". 

Esta pregunta: "¿Por qué lugar vas subiendo?", sé que está correcta. Ahora, mi confusión es al momento de hacer una pregunta así: "¿Porqué no quieres ir?". No estoy seguro si ese "porqué" es el que debe llevar. 

Se que "porqué" se usa cuando se quiere denotar la razón de algo; de ahí mi confusión. Gracias por adelantado.

Javier


----------



## flljob

¿Por qué no quieres ir? Porque me duele la cabeza.
Cuando es sustantivo usas "porqué". El porqué de tu ausencia es tu dolor de cabeza.


----------



## Javier1704

flljob said:


> ¿Por qué no quieres ir? Porque de duele la cabeza.
> Cuando es sustantivo usas "porqué". El porqué de tu ausencia es tu dolor de cabeza.



¡Gracias por aclararme la duda!


----------



## dialgava

Mira: Siempre que vas a hacer una pregunta directa va separado: ¿Por qué...? y respondes junto y sin tilde porque...
Cuando usas porqué lo puedes sustituir por motivo/razón y antes de este término va el artículo el y admite plural; los porqués.

No se supo el porqué de su ausencia...No se supo el motivo/la razón de su ausencia


----------



## Jnaba

Lo primero, hola a todos. Me acabo de registrar.

Mi duda viene dada en saber aplicar el baremo que indique cúando estamos ante un oración interrogativa indirecta y cuándo no.

Por ejemplo, ¿cúal de estas dos frases es correcta?

-Te he explicado por qué el sistema no es así.
-Te he explicado porqué el sistema no es  así.

Al principio estaba seguro que era la segunda pues en la oración están afirmando algo y no dudándolo. Pero mirando en la web de la RAE me encontré con estas oraciones: "_Le explicó *cuáles* eran sus razones", "__La nota indica *cuándo* tienen que volver". Estoy confuso.

_Si esta pregunta no va bien aquí, mis disculpas.


----------



## blasita

Jnaba said:


> Por ejemplo, ¿cúal de estas dos frases es correcta?
> 
> -Te he explicado por qué el sistema no es así.
> -Te he explicado porqué el sistema no es  así.


Hola y bienvenido al foro, Jnaba:

La única correcta es la primera: _explicado por qué_. _Porqué_ es sustantivo y significa "causa o motivo". No es correcto decir *_explicado porqué_. Sí estaría bien usar: _Te he explicado (ya) el porqué_.

Del DPD: 





> *porqué.* *2.* No debe confundirse con _por qué_, combinación de la preposición _por_ y el pronombre o adjetivo interrogativo o exclamativo _qué_: _«¿Por qué me has hecho eso?» _(GaMorales _Lógica_ [Esp. 1990]); _«Aún no sé por qué razón he venido» _(Volpi _Klingsor_ [Méx. 1999]); _«—¡Que por qué! —exclamó» _(RRosa _Sebastián_ [Guat. 1994]). Es incorrecto anteponer en estos casos el artículo _el_: _«Seguramente tú tienes una teoría para explicar el por qué ocurre eso»_ (_Cambio 16_ [Esp.] 17.9.90). Obsérvese que, en esta oración, por qué no es sustituible por motivo o razón: _*para explicar el motivo ocurre eso_; debió decirse _para explicar por qué ocurre eso_.



Saludos.


----------



## Jnaba

Muchas gracias. Quizá mi problema es que me cuesta ver el carácter interrogativo en el primer ejemplo y sobre todo, en los que he encontrado en la web de la RAE.


----------



## ACQM

Lo importante no es si sabes la respuesta, sino si hay una pregunta en la oración subordinada. 

Si tu dices "Te he explicado ya por qué no es así" claro que la oración principal es afirmativa (la que tiene núcleo en "he explicado") pero la subordinada "por qué  no es así" es interrogativa, lleva una pregunta implícita. Si tienes dudas, haz eso, corta la oración y verás cuándo hay una pregunta y cuándo no. (fíjate "cuándo hay una pregunta" también es interrogativa y ese "cuándo" necesita tilde).


----------



## blasita

Lo siento, no sé si entiendo bien cuál es exactamente tu duda.

Una interrogativa indirecta no es una pregunta en sí. Y además, gran parte de las llamadas interrogativas indirectas no se corresponden directamente con preguntas directas, aunque sí contienen adverbios o pronombres que hacen que se tenga que elegir alguna opción entre varias. Por ejemplo, _cuándo _(con el significado de _en qué momento_).


----------



## Jnaba

Efectivamente, lo dicho por ACQM se adecúa a lo que había preguntado. No acabo de comprender el porqué de mi confusión.

Gracias de nuevo y espero aportar lo mismo en este foro aunque será harto difícil.


----------



## blasita

Me alegro mucho de que el buen comentario de ACQM haya aclarado todas las dudas que tenías.


----------



## Peterdg

Hola Jnaba,

_1)-Te he explicado por qué el sistema no es así.
2)-Te he explicado porque__ el sistema no es así._

En mi opinión, las dos opciones son posibles (con una observación para la opción 2) pero significan otra cosa.

En 1), le has explicado la razón por la que el sistema no es así.

En 2), "el sistema no es así" es la razón por la que te he explicado algo. En este caso, sin embargo, sería más "normal" añadir  un "lo": _Te *lo* he explicado porque el sistema no es así._


----------



## blasita

Hola, Peter. Sí, en realidad yo también había pensado en _porque_; lo que ocurre es que el sentido de la oración cambia, como tú ya has dicho. Sin ese _lo_ a mí no me parecería bien.


----------

